# cyst?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

male platy had a yellow white cyst like area in his tail.
When i hauled him out of the water to touch it,, it broke releasing a yellowish fluid. i have him in a q container just now and plan on putting in some betta fix
Any ideas what this is? I can't find it in the disease charts.
Any other ideas on what to treat with.


----------

